# PRICE DROP 721



## craig559 (Aug 10, 2002)

Logendraven over in the DishplayerX group popped out a price drop in the 721 with free install anyone know where this is. He saw a price of 390.:shrug:


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Thats a pretty quick price drop. I'd be pissed if I had just spend a good $500 on one...


----------



## craig559 (Aug 10, 2002)

I found it alsat and as usual for new subs only


----------



## Bill Mullin (Jul 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by craig559 _
> *Logendraven over in the DishplayerX group popped out a price drop in the 721 with free install anyone know where this is. He saw a price of 390.:shrug: *


Here it is:

http://www.allsat.com/721.shtml

- Bill


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Probably just selling it cheaper (discount for new subs only) as he is taking his commission monies and using that to discount the system.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Good observation Jacob... Its not a "price drop"...


----------



## TerryC (Jul 18, 2002)

Yep. This is for new subs. Under "Standalone Receiver - For a second room or if you are a current customer", it lists the 721 as selling for $529.


----------



## craig559 (Aug 10, 2002)

Did a search and found a 339 price, but cannot recall the outfit. Maybe this is a good thing like the DP we all got a great deal but the first adopters got screwed??


----------



## Dmitriy (Mar 24, 2002)

I don't know anything about a price drop but dishusa.com has 721 for $499 with free shipping. http://www.dishusa.com/cgi-local/shop.pl/SID=1029043738.3493/page=cart.html/buy=1/item=89


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

The dishplayers were a lot cheaper than the current pvr's however they charge that $10.00 a month fee. Didnt they give a lifetime subscription instead of the 2 or 3 year free deal at one time for the dishplayer?


----------



## Nordug (Aug 6, 2002)

DishDepot gives rebates for for trading in your old receiver:

Models 1000, 2000, 2700, 2800, 3000, 3700, 3800, 3900 and 4000 receive a $30 credit. 

Model 4700, 4900, 5000, 7100 and 7200 receive a $50 credit.

Model 501s receive a $100 Credit.


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

will they allow multipkle trade ins? Like 2 4700s for a 721? did the trade in price drop? I thought it was $70 for 4700s?

Wonder what they do with them?


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Maybe the build forts and play paintball among them...


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2002)

You can get around douple those prices or more on ebay. Unless you just don't want to deal with the hassle of selling the recievers yourself, I don't see why someone would do the trade in with Dish Depot.


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2002)

Ohh yea, for anyone interested who doesn't want to deal with ebay or wants to get rid of multiple recievers at the same time, I'll give you $10 more than DishDepot is offering for trade in on any of those recievers accept the X000 models. Email [email protected].


----------



## Nordug (Aug 6, 2002)

I sent them my 2800, Im going to sell my JVC D-VHS receiver on ebay. The 2800 wasn't worth the hassle.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

How much is the trade in value for the 301? $30 as well for do we get a little more on that one since its newer? Do they have to have the remotes, manual, etc. with them?

Also kcobra, do the receivers have to be clear or can they owe money on them? Do they have to have the remotes with them?


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2002)

Jacob: Recievers can have a balance and no remote. All depends on which reciever and the condition it is in. Please email me at [email protected] with the specifics of what you have.


----------



## EL34dude (Jun 7, 2002)

You could just run up PPV charges on your old IRD, unplug the phoneline and then when it's full, just dump it. This would be worth more than $30.

Of course you would be subject to never ending ridicule from other online forum members....


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Me myself, I do not watch that many ppv's anyways, and dont got time to sit down and watch ppv's trying to get money's worth. If I want to watch a movie I will go to the movie theatre or watch the movie packages or something.

kcobra, what do you do with these receivers since they have a balance on them? do you pay for shipping and do you pay in advance before receiving the receivers? what are the payment arrangements?


----------



## hoopsbwc34 (Aug 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bill Mullin _
> *Here it is:
> 
> http://www.allsat.com/721.shtml
> ...


So... does this deal mean I own the receiver as a new subscriber??? Seems like a great deal since I could re-sell the 721 for $400-500 on ebay.

Thanks.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Yes, you would own the receiver, HOWEVER I am pretty sure that there is a one year contract to go along with that in which you have to keep at least the top 50 package for a year to get the promotional price on the receiver/system. The normal msrp price is $499 for the receiver, $549 for the system with a dishpro twin lnbf dish 500 system. The good news is that it would not even cost you the listed price but $150 less since, as a new subscriber, you would get $12.50 a month credit for 12 consecutive months under the Free For All Promotion. You would get a second receiver (301) for an additional $50 and get a total of $17 off per month for 12 consectuive months for a total of $204 in credits (since there is a 4.99 per month charge for an additional outlet fee, it would cost you only 50 cents more per month the first year by getting the second receiver, but you would be reimbursed extra each month on your programming to compensate for the extra 50 you spent on second receiver which would be a 301). Therefore, after rebates, it would only cost you $239.95 which is a great price. You are also supposed to get free basic installation of both receivers. If you used a credit card you would get an instant $149 off of the receiver but would have to pay $50 for the second receiver without any programming credits.


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Nordug _
> *I sent them my 2800, Im going to sell my JVC D-VHS receiver on ebay. The 2800 wasn't worth the hassle. *


Hmmm. I may want to buy it from you. Mine just went kaput after being struck by lightning. This is the old D-VHS model, right? The HM-DSR100U?


----------



## EL34dude (Jun 7, 2002)

hmmm, I got $60 plus shipping for a 2800 last dec. on another forum. Seems worth it to me.


----------



## Nordug (Aug 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Jack be knimble _
> *
> 
> Hmmm. I may want to buy it from you. Mine just went kaput after being struck by lightning. This is the old D-VHS model, right? The HM-DSR100U? *


Yes, it is the JVC HM-DSR100RU. I bought it new in 12/2000. Receiver has no balance on it and is in excellent condition. I will also include one unopened DF-300 D-VHS tape and one unopened D-VHS Head Cleaning cassette.

$300.00 plus shipping and it is yours.


----------



## hoopsbwc34 (Aug 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Jacob S _
> *Yes, you would own the receiver, HOWEVER I am pretty sure that there is a one year contract to go along with that in which you have to keep at least the top 50 package for a year to get the promotional price on the receiver/system. The normal msrp price is $499 for the receiver, $549 for the system with a dishpro twin lnbf dish 500 system. The good news is that it would not even cost you the listed price but $150 less since, as a new subscriber, you would get $12.50 a month credit for 12 consecutive months under the Free For All Promotion. You would get a second receiver (301) for an additional $50 and get a total of $17 off per month for 12 consectuive months for a total of $204 in credits (since there is a 4.99 per month charge for an additional outlet fee, it would cost you only 50 cents more per month the first year by getting the second receiver, but you would be reimbursed extra each month on your programming to compensate for the extra 50 you spent on second receiver which would be a 301). Therefore, after rebates, it would only cost you $239.95 which is a great price. You are also supposed to get free basic installation of both receivers. If you used a credit card you would get an instant $149 off of the receiver but would have to pay $50 for the second receiver without any programming credits. *


WOW! Thanks for all the info Jacob! Can you do me a favor though? I'm not following the options/math in all this... can you lay it out for me like this

$549 (dishpro twin lnbf dish 500)
+$50 (additional 301 receiver)
-$204 ($17 per month credit)
.... and so on

Thanks!
Matt


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

FFA Promo: 

1 Receiver System (721, 508, 301) --- $12.50/mo X 12mo = $150
2 Receiver System (additional 301) --- $17.00/mo X 12mo = $204

___________________________________________________
PRICE (1ST REC) + (2ND REC) = TOT - CREDITS = TOT AFTER CRED

$549 (721) - $150 = $399
$549 (721) + $ 49 (301) = $599 - $204 = $395

$349 (508) - $150 = $199
$349 (508) + $ 49 (301) = $399 - $204 = $195

$149 (301) - $150 = -$001
$199 (301) + $ 49 (301) = $199 - $204 = -$005
___________________________________________________
1ST RECEIVER + 2ND RECEIVER = TOT - CRED = TOT AFTER CREDIT


----------



## hoopsbwc34 (Aug 13, 2002)

Jacob...where is the $239.95 (721) option you listed above???

And the monthly cost would be $4.99 more with the second receiver, right?

Thanks!


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

I must have had a typo in that price for 239.95 for the 721 because i was rounding everything off to the nearest dollar. The only way you can get it for this cheap, in which it is possible, is if you got the $149 instant rebate from the retailer for the FREE DISH promo taking the price down to $399 and then if the retailer gives you an additional $160 off of the system price as a promotion he gives in addtion to FREE DISH then it would be $240 but most retailers would not give such a discount unless it was an internet retailer and I do recommend a retailer that can service you and install it for you since it is a more complicated receiver unless you can install the system yourself then you can get some deals through online retailers with the FREE DISH promo. 

If you have a credit card then the deal is called Free Dish where you do not get the refund on the equipment on programming credits as I have listed above but an instant rebate. 

NOTE: You will have to pay an additional noncredited $49 extra for a second receiver whereas if you actually purchased the equipment on the FFA (FREE FOR ALL) then you would get the credits back on that second receiver.

Below are the FREE DISH promotional prices as you have requested:


FREE DISH:

- $149 credit towards system
__________________________________________________

PRICE (1ST REC) + (2ND REC) = TOTAL AFTER FREEDISH DISCOUNT

$549 (721) - $149 = $400 1 RECEIVER
$549 (721) +$ 50 (301) = $599 - $149 = $450 2 RECEIVERS 


$349 (508) - $149 = $200 1 RECEIVER
$349 (508) +$ 50 (301) = $399 - $149 = $250 2 RECEIVERS

$149 (301) - $149 = $ 00 1 RECEIVER
$199 (301) +$ 50 (301) = $199 - $149 = $ 50 2 RECEIVERS 
__________________________________________________

PRICE (1ST REC) + (2ND REC) = TOTAL AFTER FREEDISH DISCOUNT


----------

